# how to use distrubition amp with satellite



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

i have a customer with 5 receivers and is having a hard time with getting locals. i am getting him an antenna upgrade but i still know that distrubiting that signal to 5 receivers is going to be a problem so i wanted to use a distrubition amp but am not sure where in the line you would put this kind of amp so that it does not interfere with the satellite signal


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

ibooksrule said:


> i have a customer with 5 receivers and is having a hard time with getting locals. i am getting him an antenna upgrade but i still know that distrubiting that signal to 5 receivers is going to be a problem so i wanted to use a distrubition amp but am not sure where in the line you would put this kind of amp so that it does not interfere with the satellite signal


Amps always go closest to the source, whether it's an antenna, CATV, or a receiver output. This will allow the cleanest signal to get amplified, rather then letting a weak signal degrade, then trying to amplify it. Garbage in, garbage out.

You will want to amplify it before it gets split to go to all the individual TVs, so it will go before the splitter or multiplexer if you are using the same coax for both satellite and OTA.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

coiuld you use a preamp with the distrubition amp?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ibooksrule said:


> coiuld you use a preamp with the distrubition amp?


Yes, I do this. But I am not sure I am using in the context your are describing.

I route distributed video to 8 rooms of my house via structured system/keystone jacks. so I need the extra umph.

OTA ->Winegard outdoor OTA -> Winegard preamp/FM trap -> signal amp ->distribution amp.

I also run the output of the 301 into a distribution amp an into 8 keystones.


----------

